# was eldrad the only male farseer?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

it seems like mostly all of the eldar farseers are female.. and that eldrad was the only male farseer.

is this true, are there other male farseers besides eldrad, or is eldrad the only guy farseer?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There are other male farseers. Also, i've told you before.. use the Random Questions thread for questions of this nature. A whole thread is not needed for a simple question like this.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Besides which you started two threads asking about the same character, which could have easily been answered in a single post in the Random Questions thread.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

If you want proof go to the black library and read the extract of the path of the seer novel, it has another male farseer in there.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Or Eldar Prophecy... -shudders- Worst Black Library book I've ever read though (actually, worse _book_ I've ever read), so stay clear of it.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

As has been stated, please use the Random Questions Thread instead of making multiple threads for this type of question. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Hell, even read some of the old fluff from older codices (2nd ed specifically).

Karhedron was male, for example. He gets several spots in the 2nd ed Eldar codex.
(the path system has been essentially the same since 2nd edition, when a couple of aspects were added to the original 5).

Eldrad was just Ulthwe's oldest and wisest.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

He was looking for the award for 15 original posts, which he obviously has gotten now.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

jaysen said:


> He was looking for the award for 15 original posts, which he obviously has gotten now.


Is that how easy its? Im jumping on the band wagon. 

Nah hopefully it stops now i have a feeling it wont but fingers crossed as he's doing my head in.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> Is that how easy its? Im jumping on the band wagon.
> 
> Nah hopefully it stops now i have a feeling it wont but fingers crossed as he's doing my head in.


The Dark Disciple Award is no longer being awarded. emperorsguard500 has been made aware of this several times.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, he got it at some point. :wink:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He has ascended to daemonhood and mortal matters are of no concern to him anymore.


----------

